# Travel Insurance



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We thought we had travel insurance sorted because of a bank account we had, but - of course - we are closing various accounts before we leave and so are now looking for travel insurance. Straightforward, or so I thought. But, because of my medical history, and because it's a one-way trip, it's not very easy to do. My insurance broker put me onto a firm called P J Hayman, who would organise a policy lasting 72 hours. They could not offer a policy which did not have health insurance built-in. So for my sins, and ironically I have never been fitter for the last forty years, they wanted £61 for travel insurance. I neither need nor want health insurance for 72 hours. All I want covered is the one-way trip, our baggage and personal effects, and some cover in case the flight is cancelled.

Has anyone got any ideas? All the online sites require such comprehensive medical details that I go quite weak at the knees. At the moment I am tempted to chance it, because the cost of the policy I have been offered is an absolute rip-off.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Try these folks.

Cheap worldwide Travel Insurance, Single Trip Holiday Insurance, Car Hire Excess Insurance

We have used them a couple of times.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Bloody awful waste of money. Forget it. Whatever happens they will quibble about paying out and you'll find the terms of cover for delays etc. ridiculously biased in their favour.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Try these folks.
> 
> Cheap worldwide Travel Insurance, Single Trip Holiday Insurance, Car Hire Excess Insurance
> 
> We have used them a couple of times.


Thanks for that, Veronica. I have just spoken to them on the phone, and even without medical cover, it's a very expensive policy. They even load a £5.00 premium on to each of us as it is a one-way trip. Need to get our thinking caps on regarding this, as the excesses are such that it would need to be a very big loss to make it worht claiming anyhting.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Bloody awful waste of money. Forget it. Whatever happens they will quibble about paying out and you'll find the terms of cover for delays etc. ridiculously biased in their favour.
> 
> Pete


I share your feelings. I hate insurance companies with a vengeance, and they will try to squim out of anything they can.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> Thanks for that, Veronica. I have just spoken to them on the phone, and even without medical cover, it's a very expensive policy. They even load a £5.00 premium on to each of us as it is a one-way trip. Need to get our thinking caps on regarding this, as the excesses are such that it would need to be a very big loss to make it worht claiming anyhting.


Don't you just love it? It's a one-way trip, so their risk is halved but they charge you an extra £5.

Just think about your worst case loss scenario and then ask how often does that happen?

To get a total loss your plane will probably have to crash, _you_ won't be able to claim from the bottom of the Mediterranean and your dependents won't thank you for wasting money on the premium!

Pete


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I think that you should forget it and put the premium towards your house warming.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> I think that you should forget it and put the premium towards your house warming.


I think that's a plan. Just working on the guest list now.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Hello there,

Many companies try to sell a health insurance with baggage added on, not necessary as you already know. All you do is take out a simple travel insurance for baggage etc., as you should already have a Blue EU Health Card which is valid for five years and covers you for any emergencies whilst travelling within the EU, you must use the State Hospital though and not the Private which you would use with Private Health Insurance. A 72 hour insurance should be very cheap at the price. It will cover baggage, delays etc., Hope this helps. We are travelling from Denmark and in transit for two days and our insurance is 200 DK (Denmark is always more expensive).


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

haymarket said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Many companies try to sell a health insurance with baggage added on, not necessary as you already know. All you do is take out a simple travel insurance for baggage etc., as you should already have a Blue EU Health Card which is valid for five years and covers you for any emergencies whilst travelling within the EU, you must use the State Hospital though and not the Private which you would use with Private Health Insurance. A 72 hour insurance should be very cheap at the price. It will cover baggage, delays etc., Hope this helps. We are travelling from Denmark and in transit for two days and our insurance is 200 DK (Denmark is always more expensive).


I'll check the idea of baggage insurance. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I have spent the last hour on the Internet and telephone trying to find UK baggage insurance to no avail. Everyone who claims to offer it insists on adding medical cover on to the policy and I just do not want to fill in yet another series of pre-existing medical conditions' questions and then being quoted a sky-high premium. Unless I am missing the point, this type of insurance is very difficult to find. But thanks for all the suggestions. I appreciate them.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

MacManiac said:


> I have spent the last hour on the Internet and telephone trying to find UK baggage insurance to no avail. Everyone who claims to offer it insists on adding medical cover on to the policy and I just do not want to fill in yet another series of pre-existing medical conditions' questions and then being quoted a sky-high premium. Unless I am missing the point, this type of insurance is very difficult to find. But thanks for all the suggestions. I appreciate them.


Awful carry on. Yes I had similar, then came across a company well known in Denmark called Gouda! I have said to them what about residence etc., I shall be a nomad for a few days at least and they said they don't care as long as it is eu and I am an eu citizen, which we all are in fact. I do hope this helps, google them Gouda.DK and you can ring them, they mostly speak perfect english and I have no problem with them. Maybe they can help you too?? Just a thought, we all need to help each other on this forum as much as possible.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

haymarket said:


> Awful carry on. Yes I had similar, then came across a company well known in Denmark called Gouda! I have said to them what about residence etc., I shall be a nomad for a few days at least and they said they don't care as long as it is eu and I am an eu citizen, which we all are in fact. I do hope this helps, google them Gouda.DK and you can ring them, they mostly speak perfect english and I have no problem with them. Maybe they can help you too?? Just a thought, we all need to help each other on this forum as much as possible.


Thank you for that. I'll get in touch with them. The whole point of this forum has been to help one another and I have received so much advice it has made the whole process so much less daunting.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

MacManiac said:


> Thank you for that. I'll get in touch with them. The whole point of this forum has been to help one another and I have received so much advice it has made the whole process so much less daunting.


My Pleasure, truly! I too have had amazing help here, and people are very kind to each other, it promotes good karma. Good Luck!


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> I have spent the last hour on the Internet and telephone trying to find UK baggage insurance to no avail. Everyone who claims to offer it insists on adding medical cover on to the policy and I just do not want to fill in yet another series of pre-existing medical conditions' questions and then being quoted a sky-high premium. Unless I am missing the point, this type of insurance is very difficult to find. But thanks for all the suggestions. I appreciate them.


You are flying with Easyjet - have you tried adding their single trip insurance policy to your booking? It seems to me that your main need is baggage and flight cancellation rather than medical cover. With most policies, there is an implicit agreement that pre-existing medical conditions are not covered unless declared and the appropriate premium paid.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

David_&_Letitia said:


> You are flying with Easyjet - have you tried adding their single trip insurance policy to your booking? It seems to me that your main need is baggage and flight cancellation rather than medical cover. With most policies, there is an implicit agreement that pre-existing medical conditions are not covered unless declared and the appropriate premium paid.


Never thought of that. I'll look at that as well. Many thanks for the tip.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

EasyJet came up trumps with the travel insurance. One way journey, covering all we wanted but excluding my medical conditions (which are all historical), for the princely sum of £11.56 for the two of us. Other companies wanted to add £5.00 per person to their large premiums because it was a one-way journey.

Dave & Letitia my thanks, and also to Haymarket for hsi advice too.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

MacManiac said:


> EasyJet came up trumps with the travel insurance. One way journey, covering all we wanted but excluding my medical conditions (which are all historical), for the princely sum of £11.56 for the two of us. Other companies wanted to add £5.00 per person to their large premiums because it was a one-way journey.
> 
> Dave & Letitia my thanks, and also to Haymarket for hsi advice too.


Well done! This is where the Forum comes up trumphs. My experience too is that they are so helpful and the people on here, makes me happy I shall be living in Cyprus where people are kind and helpful to each other. We travel on the 1st November to Cyprus!!! Hope all your dreams come true!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

At that price you can't go wrong.........until you claim!!

(Don't mind me I have a pathological hatred of Insurance companies!!)

Let's hope the policy will ward off all evil spirits and your travels be incident free.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> At that price you can't go wrong.........until you claim!!
> 
> (Don't mind me I have a pathological hatred of Insurance companies!!)
> 
> ...


You and me both, Pete.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

haymarket said:


> Well done! This is where the Forum comes up trumphs. My experience too is that they are so helpful and the people on here, makes me happy I shall be living in Cyprus where people are kind and helpful to each other. We travel on the 1st November to Cyprus!!! Hope all your dreams come true!


Gosh! We'll be old hands then, as we arrive on 9th October. If you want to see people not be helpful and kind to one another, there are one or two expat orums where that is not the case so well done for finding this one. :clap2:


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

MacManiac said:


> Gosh! We'll be old hands then, as we arrive on 9th October. If you want to see people not be helpful and kind to one another, there are one or two expat orums where that is not the case so well done for finding this one. :clap2:


Thanx. I shall stick with this one, good karma here. Also your insurance should be fine, we have one for four days, which cost us around 22 gbp for two but it includes four days health insurance in case of ........... while in transit, I added a couple of days as we are flying EazyJet too, and have two planes to catch, one to London, overnight then one to Cyprus, so I allowed for delays/cancellations, I have experience a cancellation/overnight stay with EazyJet and they wouldn't pay the Hotel Bill, so I just claimed when I came home through my travel insurance which I had seperately, but I am sure as you have insured through them, this will not be the case. Good Luck and stay positive! Enjoy your transition, we shall.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I foresee us having to go to very big restaurants to fit us all in for future forum get togethers


----------



## SarahMcG (Sep 23, 2012)

Veronica said:


> I foresee us having to go to very big restaurants to fit us all in for future forum get togethers


Will you be having one between 16th and 30th Jan lol we're going out to stay with my mum and dad who are going out to Kato Paphos in November for a few months and would love to come along


----------

